# Shotgun Scopes



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Started this one because of a question in another thread.
The question was "Why do you need a scope on a shotgun?"
Ans.
Because I am old.  
Really.... My reading vision began going bad at age 40 and now it is about a correction of 3.0 at age 48. And since then, my distance vision deteriorated as well. So now I have bifocals with a fair bit of both short and long range correction. 

So, when I look down the rifle sights with the naked eye, I can't focus at all on either the deer or the sight pin. And when I put my glasses on, I can either see the deer or the sight pin....depending on which part of the eye glasses I am looking through. And it doesn't work to try and bob your head up and down.

Scopes solve this problem for me. The reticle is in focus and so is the deer after it is adjusted. I have my aim back.....maybe better than in my youth. I don't really understand how it works, but it works great. My crossbow has to have one also.

Without it, no chance at all. I don't know if it just the reading vision thing (age), or whether it applies to near-sighted and farsighted conditions as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my crossbow scopes, although its w/ a red dot, but also have both my deer guns scopes. My Ruger .454 is scopes w/ a Buris 1.5-2.5, my Marlin Slugster is scoped w/ a Buschell 1.5-4.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was forced into using a scope at age 35 due to deteriorating vision.  I use a 2.5 power scope on my slug gun and a 4.0 on my crossbow, both of which allow me to make properly placed shots that I am sure of.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am still young and have good vision, but every gun I shoot or hunt with, I scope. For me it is a matter of making the most accurate shot period. I know of no man who does not shoot as good or better with a quality scope. Personally, I shoot much better with a scope; especially at distances greater than 50 yards. Sure, I can place decent groups with open sights at even 75 yards and hit a paper plate @ 100, but I can shoot 2'' groups @ 100 yards with my scoped setup. Heck, I can shoot 2-3'' groups @ 150 yards with my Knight SuperDisc Simmons Variable (hunting gun). No way can I do that with open sights. I hunt open areas where long shots often present themselves. I don't want to limit myself due to equipment. I use the best equipment available within the law.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hunt open areas where long shots often present themselves. I don't want to limit myself due to equipment.


I think that is one of the keys to deciding whether it makes sense to you to use a scope. If you are hunting a gun in a dense area where deer generally are not long range and you do not have much of a window of time to pull the trigger then I believe it makes sense to still go with open sights. It is just easier to get on a deer through the open sights. Some people go to the red dot scopes in these situations for quicker shots. I have never gone that route though. I am still comfortable with my open sights. Maybe it is jsut because I am not as old as some of the guys here.   But I still feel pretty comfortable with my open sights out to 100 yards plus and have dropped 3 or 4 at more than 100 yards. I can only remember one other deer that I shot at from that distance and missed. My problem there was that I didn't think he was that far.


----------

